# What do YOU feed?



## Nighthawk (Apr 11, 2009)

Just curious, as I've tried several different types of foods over the years, which foods you all use, and stand by the product?

I want something great to keep them healthy and colorful. I know variety is key, but again, just curious what everyone else feeds their bettas.


----------



## parakeeto225 (Apr 2, 2009)

mine loves eating:
- bloodworms
- brinesrimp
- betta flakes
- betta pellets
- frozen peas

you can get the bloodwarms and brineshrimp from your local petsop..they're usually frozen...First cook the frozen pea...then let it cool...last take the pea seed out of it "pouch"..then feed it to your betta! hope I helped!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I feed mine Hikari betta bio gold pellets as their staple food and freeze dried brine shrimp, bloodworms and daphnia.


----------



## Indefinitive (Apr 6, 2009)

Hikari Betta Bio Gold Pellets, and bloodworms. Two pellets, three times a day, bloodworms every three.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

to be perfectly honest, 
Mine will get Frozen bloodworms one day, and frozen brine shrimp the next, rotate that every day of the week,
I got some hugh female bettas outta feeding that, 
Some days they'll get a tad of flaked foods, (To many different types to wanna type them all)

I'm gonna get some frozen daphnia next time I get upcountry, Plan to feed it once a week for starters, see how it goes,
I also feed baby guppy fry when I have excess of them, 1 to 3 per day per betta..
and once in awhile I give peas, (more of a treat to them then anything) they go absolutly nuts over those

Going to raise some live food sometime as soon as I get around to it..


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

HBH betta pellets (none of my stores around here have Hikari betta bio-gold, otherwise I'd try that) and a supplement treat of live mosquito larvae about once a week, depending upon availability of larvae to be fed. I start a new bucket after every harvest, because I have no intention of allowing the larvae to grow up far enough to molt and turn into full-fledged mosquitoes. We have enough of the nasty little bloodsuckers around here, I'm not adding to the population. What doesn't get used in the feeding gets dumped on the concrete to roast (and thereby kills any remaining larvae), the bucket gets rinsed, refilled, and left out in the back yard again for some mosquitoes to find and lay more eggs in.

The larvae that are harvested are rinsed thoroughly several times before they go in the tanks with the bettas to remove as much possible dirt and anything else that may have been in the water with them. My bettas absolutely adore this live treat, and its terribly entertaining to watch them hunt the larvae as they scoot around the tank. Don't feed live larvae to your betta if you have a substrate in your tank though, as the larvae will quickly try to swim down and hide in the substrate where the betta can't get them, and won't emerge until they are ready to metamorph into a mosquito - how wonderful, now you have mosquitoes flying around in your house. If you do feed them live larvae with substrate, you have to completely tear down the tank the next day and remove the substrate for a thorough washing and drying to remove any of the larvae that would still be hiding. It is for this reason that I keep decorations in my 10 gallon tanks, but no substrate. This ensures that the bettas will be able to catch all of the larvae to eat and/or if any are left over, they are much easier to suck back out and dispose of so they cannot mature. I don't mind the glass stones in my 3.5 gallon, because it's not too hard to tear that little tank down all the time, but if anyone else is going to try this, learn from my mistakes, and don't feed these to bettas in tanks with substrate. Also, if you live in a place where you know your local municipality/city/county sprays broad-span pesticides for mosquitoes, don't do this. The parents will likely pass on any pesticides they carry to the larvae, which can posion your fish.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Fishy gats pellets everyday with couple of freeze-dried bloodworms on the weekend. He loves the bloodworms!


----------



## anastasiavixen (Mar 30, 2009)

Hikari Betta Bio Gold Pellets and bloodworms once a week. When I first got Fighty, I started feeding him 3 pellets 3 times a day, because I didn't know how much to feed him. I still do, but I wonder if it's too much, because of what you are all saying about the amount. He eats it all, and has for over a year. He seems to be doing just fine, but I don't want to overfeed him. I tried cutting back a couple of times, and I swear, he can count, cause he goes crazy if I stop at just 2 in a feeding. What do you guys think?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How about feeding him 3 pellets twice a day? I think he'd be ok with that.


----------



## anastasiavixen (Mar 30, 2009)

Alright, I'll try that, maybe if I space the feedings a little bit differently, he'd go for it... I get up early and stay up late, and I usually feed him in the morning when I get up and before bed, so I'll try mid morning and maybe dinner time, that should work


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Don't let him con you into thinking he's starving to death. lol 6 pellets a day is plenty for him.


----------



## chippy (Apr 13, 2009)

Rupert gets fed twice a day once Hikari Betta Bio Gold Pellets and once bloodworms. He doesn't seem to like the bloodworms as much, unless i'm feeding him too much of it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bloodworms should be fed as a once or twice a week treat.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

I use Hikari although they were a little large for my guys when they were smaller. I have something much smaller that the breeder gave me but I can't remember what they're called. Allison's maybe? They also get supplements of Hikari freeze dried blood worms every few days. One day a week, they fast to make sure they don't get constipated or overgrown. I've been avoiding frozen or live food from the petstores because I heard they can infect the water with various things, but I"m not sure how true that is or if it's with all brands.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know about frozen foods but live foods can carry parasites.


----------

